# Moots, Merckx, Serotta, Scott forums now open!



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I moved the appropriate threads in there too.

francois


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks man, and one of those companies is on my short list for a new ride next year.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks Francois for considering us "little" bicycle company guys , yes, I mean Moots.
Cheers, Wayne


----------

